
Ask HN: Do you people really like Microsoft that much? - sudo-i
There seems to be an increase of stories about Microsoft on the front page.<p>Is this some direct targeting by Microsoft to make it to the front page of HN? Or are these stories really legit and worthy of their popularity?
======
dang
The big tech cos all do announcement extravaganzas at their annual conference
day. MS just had theirs, which is why so many of their stories have appeared
here recently.

I wish they wouldn't, because every time, people complain about
MS/Apple/Amazon/Google/whoever using evil powers to stack HN. It polarizes the
community: the fans upvote and comment while the anti-fans flag and grouse.
But it's the way these companies do things, and some of the announcements are
major ones, which it's not in HN's interest to suppress.

We raise the moderation bar when there is a flurry of submissions on any
theme, so you're actually seeing fewer Apple/Google/Amazon/MS/whoever stories
than you would if they doled them out over time—but the impression is just the
opposite because they're so concentrated.

Edit: if you look at the following you'll see examples of how this comes up
every time and how it rotates through the different BigCos:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20big%20tech%20announc...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20big%20tech%20announcements&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20conference%20days&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20conference%20days&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

------
savethefuture
I dislike microsoft.

